#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  ajudar com tutorias de consertos de cpe wom5000

## emerton

Bom dia n sei se e o lugar certo mais vcs poderiam me ajudar com reparos da linha wom5000 e ubiquiti como ( na nos, airgrides, e bullets), tipo instala firmware e etc. tenho muitas aq e elas conecta a 100 mais n entra no sistema delas moro em Pernambuco e peço ajuda a vcs mais capacitados no assunto agradeço desde já, tenham um bom dia amigos.

Enviado via Moto G 2014 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Bom dia n sei se e o lugar certo mais vcs poderiam me ajudar com reparos da linha wom5000 e ubiquiti como ( na nos, airgrides, e bullets), tipo instala firmware e etc. tenho muitas aq e elas conecta a 100 mais n entra no sistema delas moro em Pernambuco e peço ajuda a vcs mais capacitados no assunto agradeço desde já, tenham um bom dia amigos.
> 
> Enviado via Moto G 2014 usando UnderLinux App


https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=183374

----------


## andersoncnp

Temos curso online de reparos ubiquiti.
www.repairtronic.com.br

----------

